# Do you use makeup by MaryKay?



## Blush (May 12, 2006)

Which items do you use?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

I've only ever used their clear lipgloss that came in the pink tube?  It was super thick and tasted kind of weird.  When I first tried too faced lip injection, I had a mary kay gloss flashback.  Same taste, same texture.  Anyhow, we have a few members here that do use Mary Kay so I am sure they can give you some tips


----------



## Cruella (May 12, 2006)

I like the TimeWise eye cream but I haven't tried anything else


----------



## Quiana (May 12, 2006)

I got some samples from my bro in law because he works in the lab in Dallas. Not much pigment IMO, so I chucked them....


----------



## sunsational (May 13, 2006)

i used their medium coverage foundation and it was good but i needed a change. i also have the mattifier which i think is alright


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 13, 2006)

No, I've tried a few at parties but don't like their quality. The one l/g I did get was rancid upon delivery.


----------



## xiahe (May 13, 2006)

i have some MK orders pending from one of my good friends...i bought an e/s duo called "fig" (purples...lol) and an automatic sharpening e/l pencil in black.  my friend swears by this stuff, so i'll let you know once i get it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 13, 2006)

I use Mary Kay when I want to tone things down. Like back when I worked at Nationwide Insurance, that's all I would wear. I like the Medium Coverage Foundation, lip gloss, the wooden eyebrow pencil, all the bath stuff and I love, love, LOVE their nailpolish and Timewise body lotion. My favorite eyeshadow by them is copper beach. It's soooo pretty for summer. Like someone said, it's not super pigmented so if you are expecting colors to come out bold like MAC then this is not for you. Oh and I love their Bronzing beads. Hope that helps.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 14, 2006)

I am a consultant and buy their stuff for personal use,..Their skincare rocks,..Timewise rules,.. but the color is super neutral,..their shadows have gotten much better and their blushes as well,..(They brought in the guy, Robert Jones, who does makeup for Sheryl Crowe and Disxie Chicks to help!) their pressed powders and loose powders are good,.. but the new foundations are deccent but hard to use,.. they come out with limited stuff each quarter and this is usually the best stuff geared toward the younger crowd,..but it is just that limited,...and kittensluvmac,.. you should have made that POS gal take that back! She sold you old product and that is a NO-NO big time,.. She could return it for something else at no charge to her or you,..or refunded your money.


----------



## kimmy (May 14, 2006)

last year when i went to midwinter, i wore all marykay stuff. i liked it, but the colours are a bit too bland for me...it's good quality, just not a whole lot of variety.


----------



## Vendetta (May 15, 2006)

^Agreed that the colours are bland. They are probably meant for business/work wear and older people IMO. But the Mocha Freeze l/s and the Dusty Rose l/l are awesome, and the Satin Hands kit is amazing...other than that I'm not too particular about MK stuff.


----------



## alurabella (May 15, 2006)

I like some of the eyeshadows.


----------



## mallory (May 15, 2006)

I had some foundation and it was disgusting. It had like little grains of sand or something similar in it and it smelled horrible. I really don't like MK at all.


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 16, 2006)

ironic story

i had a customer come up to my counter for the first time pissed off at her friend. she told me that she had bought a ton of MARY KAY stuff from her because of how much her friend loved the stuff... then literally the next day her friend pulled out her bag of mac products and began to touch up... not a single mary kay product in sight.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 16, 2006)

I like their lip mask it really helps soften my lips and their liners arent bad


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 16, 2006)

I agree the lip mask thing is good. The skincare is decent but the makeup isn't that good in my opinion.


----------



## pinkarcade (May 19, 2006)

Before I got into MAC that is all I used. I liked the eyeshadows - they are very neutral in colors but I think they could really pop if used with a primer. 

Now as a MAC addict I still will wear their Bronzer & blushes. I don't think their foundation works as well as MAC's studio fix.


----------



## sasse142 (May 19, 2006)

I use a little bit of everything......my sister in law used to sell it and stopped cause she new very little about makeup.  She stopped selling just as fast as she started and she gave me almost all of her inventory....some stuff i like, others I don't, I like the time wise collection for the hands, lip mask, and eyeshadows and love the eye makeup remover......dats basically it


----------



## MissMarley (May 19, 2006)

no, i was really offended by a lady who tried to sell it to me by telling me that every other cosmetics company bought aborted fetuses from doctors to use in their skincare. that's just the stupidest thing i'd ever heard, so i boycotted it (at least from her). and she's the only one who has tried to sell me.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 21, 2006)

I use the lip mask and its quite good, and some paint like eye things... iceicles or something like that in bronze and vanilla... I love them...


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I love that they are cruelty free(were one of the first) and that they are very pro woman.
I use thier microdermabrasion kit and thier oil free gel moisturizer. it is great but pricey. hth.
I am not in love with the cosmetics...I tried the foundation b/c it always looks so good on others....
but then the only foundation that I LOVE after all these years of trying is BE.


----------



## Kella (Apr 30, 2008)

I literally have it all. Can't say there is anything I don't like. I started using MK 10 years ago.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep. I like all of their skin care products- it's the only stuff I've found that doesn't break me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't like their makeup though- too powdery and not very pigmented.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_I like their lip mask it really helps soften my lips and their liners arent bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the lip mask too and it makes wonders for me, but you can get the same effect with sugar and a lip balm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also tried the eye makeup remover (pink bottle) and is goo too! havent tried anything else. Wait, a lipstick but i didnt really like it, so i cant say much about their mu.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 2, 2008)

i loooove their lip care. It works so good.


----------

